# Goat in Labor vs Goat aborting baby?



## quarteracreranch (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference of a goat that is in labor or if the goat is aborting the baby? She is healthy and normal. However, we was told that her baby is not due until December 23. Could the previous owner be wrong on when she was breed? Either way, we are having something tonight. Worried.:worried:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Unless the breeder only had her with buck for that 'heat' then yes the due date could be wrong. I always end up with a few does with 2 due dates some times they kid on the first some times on the second. Just be prepared for kids but know there is a chance for abortion  good luck to you and your doe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows you doe....??

If you breeder runs the buck with her does..the due date couldbe wrong, or if he is penned in a fence joining the does..they can breed through the fence...Hope all is well!!!...


----------



## quarteracreranch (Sep 9, 2013)

Sadly......our doe did abort her baby. She was due December 23. The vet was not sure why perhaps the storm that we got. I am amazed that the weather can cause such an issue as this. She is a well taken care of goat in a happy home. So disappointed.:angelgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:

Most often, abortions at later term are caused by trauma or even a defect in the kid which would be natures way of "culling".
I'm sure her care at this time had nothing to do with her loss, don't beat yourself up.
What you can do to help her with her grieving and if you bred her for milk supply, start milking her now and often... 3-4 times a day, freeze the colostrum you get during the first 12 hours as you or another breeder may have need for it someday. She will bond with you and you will still have milk, only earlier than you expected.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

So sorry. I feel your pain. Milking would be a good idea though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs)))))


----------

